# my collection



## baby_love (Dec 13, 2005)

I've been collecting since....January.  I love it all haha.




e/s pallets, paints, fluidlines, etc.




lip stuff




pigments, samples, etc.




cases




brushes...


all right, there are a few things that I forgot to add, but whatever.  if you want to know what anything is, just ask.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 13, 2005)

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can I ask ya what lipglass is that second from the right, next to treasures lipglass?


----------



## baby_love (Dec 13, 2005)

it's lychee luxe, it's SO pretty.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 13, 2005)

Some nice stuff there! Especially the holiday stuff for this year.


----------



## irmati (Dec 14, 2005)

Hmmm, very nice!


----------



## baby_raindrop (Dec 15, 2005)

Very very nice


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

love the pigments you have girl!


----------



## baby_love (Jun 23, 2007)

*my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

hey everyone!  I just graduated from HS and I got a lot of money to spend on MAC.  I needed to complete my brush collection and get a traincase and I got a lot of stuff from new collections!  I am sooo happy w/ everything.  the only part of my collection that I didn't picture is my pigments and that's because they are at my mom's house and I'm not there!  thanks for looking!
where it lives



open



eyeliners



shitty pic of bases, brow and lash stuff (the lashes are #3's and pro #19's)



face stuff, the MAC compact is hyperreal pressed powder in warm rose FX.  it's an awesome highlighter.



Neutrals...L-R, soft brown, tan pigment, Shroom, Sketch, Carbon
Soba, Subtle pigment, vanilla pigment, folie, nighttrain
Retrospek, Vanilla, empty, empty, Mothbrown



greens + 2 sad purples, l-r Bottle green, eyepopping, wondergrass
velvet moss, too faced lucky charms green, bio-green, parfait amour
night light pigment, overgrown, beautiful iris



blues l-r, plumage, jewel blue, kelly, aquadisiac, softwashed pigment
electric eel, waternymph, blue absinthe, aquavert, steel blue pigment
pompous blue, melody, aire de blue? (too lazy to check), softwashed grey pigment.



pinks/purples l-r, plum dressing, passionate, mixed pressed pigment,love- bud, goldenaire pigment
Ruby Red pigment, Bright Fuschia pigment, Pink Venus, Expensive Pink, Melon pigmet
Romping, Budding Beauty, Paradisco, say, yeah, deckchair pigment



yellow/orange l-r, coppering, going banana's, chrome yellow, fab & Flashy
Goldmine, Spring Up, Bright Sunshine, Firespot
Gold Dusk pigment, Goldenrod



Panamoneum(sp?) quad, 2005 warm eyes pallet, water based mixing medium



blushes l-r, Pink Swoon, Springsheen, Cantaloupe, Tantone



lip/luster/plush glass







petit gloss, TLC, lip quad, 2006 viva glam pallet, Hug me, classy pink,  Sublime Culture, Pink Treet, whats left of Dewey Jube, Lu-Be-lu mini, Jellybabe mini, Glosspitality mini, laura mercier gloss, tender baby tendertone, take a hint tendertone, pucker tendertone



Brush roll



my brushes  i love them.

if you want to know what anything is, just ask.


----------



## macface (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

you have big collection cool.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

I love your pressed piggies.


----------



## triccc (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

niiice!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

very nice collection and congrats on your graduation


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

wow, you know how to put some serious dents on those eyeshadows - how long have you been collecting?


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

very nice


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

Nice!!!!! Awesome collection!


----------



## Robin (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

Great collection!  Congrats on your graduation.


----------



## baby_love (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_wow, you know how to put some serious dents on those eyeshadows - how long have you been collecting?_

 
haha yeah I know, I've used some of them quite a bit.  I've been collecting for about 2 and a half years now.


----------



## baby_love (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Robin* 

 
_Great collection!  Congrats on your graduation._

 
thanks!  I'm j/w, is the dog your holding in your icon a Boston Terrier?  I could be totally off haha!


----------



## macedout (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

what kind of traincase is that/where/price?
p/s awesome collection


----------



## adored (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

Great collection! How do you like Cantaloupe? I'm lusting over it right now, hopefully I'll get it soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love to see people who actually use their shadows, congrats on hitting pan!


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

Great collection!!
I love the brush roll, it holds so much! - I'm debating on whether to grab one myself =)
out of curiosity, does the largest slot hold the 182 (that handle is damn chubby!)
What if I have more than 1 187/188 - is there enough big slots for larger handles?


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

i love the brush set! is that train case the one from mac? i'm so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really want to get it!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

Great collection!! You have lots of eyeshadows!


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_what kind of traincase is that/where/price?
p/s awesome collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would like to know that as well thanks


----------



## baby_love (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

the traincase is the large midnight one from Sephora.  it's $90.00.  There is a smaller one with more trays but I decided this one would be better for me.  also, I noticed that my brush roll was starting to frey, and a day later the threads were coming out!  I returned it and got the Sephora one instead.  the slots are much bigger for brushes and it has 2 zipper pockets instead of one.  the MAC one is MUCH prettier though, but hopefully the Sephora one won't fall apart too :-(

also, the 182 will not fit into the slot, you have to put it into the little pocket on the side.


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

I want a traincase like yours.<33
where did you buy yours??


----------



## TeenageHead77 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

oh barely saw the post before mine. nvm.
its soo cute i love it. =)


----------



## Jin_kee (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

Where did you get that brush roll?
I've been looking for something like that for a while


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: my collection that got about 75% bigger in the past week...*

Very nice!


----------

